# Help with diet plan please.



## skinnyboi (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm looking for advice on how much protein, carbs, fats etc I should include in my diet to get the physique I'm looking for. 

My stats are:

Age: 26
Height: 177cm
Weight: 68kg
BMI: 23
BF%: 29%
Skeletal Muscle Mass: 26kg
Body Fat Mass: 20kg

My BMI is perfect but appreciate thats BS, I'm really concerned about my BF% - I have zero muscle strength so intend to reduce my BF% by working out (weights etc) as opposed to cardio and hopefully gain a more athletic physique over the next six months. Can anyone please recommend what my daily nutritional intake should be? 

Also... what would be an achievable reduction to aim for in terms of BF% if I eat right and train 4 times a week over the next three months? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 14, 2015)

At your age you shouldn't need to be too vigilant about your diet.  Cut out fast food, soda etc.  Everyone's body is different as far as how quickly they respond.  Just make sure you got your form down pat before trying to pile on the weight.  The big thing is to get in the habit of eating better and working out.  That is the hardest part.


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 14, 2015)

Have you ever done any training before? If not, I'm going with just eat clean and eat a lot of good quality protein and carbs, and get some decent fats in there. At your height and weight  (~5'10", 150 lb) and no muscular strength - I'm going with you're not fat in the sense of excess flab, but rather lack of muscle mass. Eat clean & lift to grow. The increase in muscle mass will reduce the bodyfat. Also at your age, and if you've never done any lifting (i.e. do you currently lead a somewhat sedentary life?), your body should respond dramatically to getting fueled w/ good quality food and exercise. You didn't mention anything about your current cardiovascular capacity, but it probably wouldn't hurt to just do some easy walking cardio like 20 min x 3/week just to increase that.


----------



## jtip1810 (Jan 15, 2015)

Look at the stickies and the list for clean foods and cut out all fast foods/soda that will make a huge difference. I would start slow as sassy said little changes will make a big impact right away.  Remember it's slow and steady for continued success. If you need macro's and cals you could use the iifym.com to set up a good starting point and adjust from there.  Good luck!


----------



## papersteroidguy (Mar 12, 2015)

To set yourself up for achievement, consider arranging a solid eating regimen as various little, sensible steps instead of one major radical change. In the event that you approach the progressions slowly and with duty, you will have a solid eating routine sooner than you might suspect.


----------

